# have you ever used global herbs?



## pegasus1986 (19 August 2009)

what products have you used and did it work???
i have used tendoneaze and has worked wonders my horse ruptured both front leg tendons and was on box rest i put her on tendoneaze and after just 2 months was allowed turn out after we didnt even no if shell ever be ok to go out again as vet didnt hold much hope for her as shes not a young horse any more.


----------



## Evadiva1514 (19 August 2009)

Ive used several of the Global herbs products with great success. I think the best one i used was ButeX for my laminitic boy, it literally saved his life!! Amazing product and a very good company to speak to and deal with, can't recommend them enough!


----------



## maggiesmum (19 August 2009)

I have used Immuplus, old age and restore which were all very effective. But I was overjoyed with TB calmer which really did the job and Acid-x which i'm pretty sure fixed my boys ulcers!
I love global herbs, they just do exactly what they say they do!


----------



## StinkiPinki (19 August 2009)

Spent lots of money trying Global herbs ,

 my horses wouldnt touch any of it, 

even after disguising them with mint, apple juice and mollasses! A real waste of money!!


----------



## Donkeymad (19 August 2009)

I have used diareze - absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Toast (19 August 2009)

We had ours on GlobalVite
They looked Fantastic on it
x


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (20 August 2009)

I've tried Pollenex and TBH it went on the muck heap. Had to smother Sunny's feeds in apple juice because it stank and he wouldn't eat it, and it didn't make the blindest bit of difference. Vets sorted it in the end. I firmly believe that owners who buy expensive "medicinal" preparations over the counter and swear they work brilliantly would find that their horses would have recovered anyway with just tlc. There's no scientific evidence that they work at all, just anecdotal. And let's be honest here, if they worked, then why don't vets just prescribe them all the time? Why isn't it headline news in horse mags? Save your money guys!


----------



## bumblelion (20 August 2009)

I used to use shake free last year n really helped, changed onto pollenex this year as cheaper but still as efficient, great product! Tb calmer really helped as did mud x with mudfever last winter. Really rate global herbs products!


----------



## ttt (20 August 2009)

Yes, I paid £21 for a tub of SKRATCH and used 1 little scoop of it, the pony wouldn't go within 3ft of me when I had a SKRATCH jam sandwich!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (20 August 2009)

Yes I have used/still use Laminitis prone, Restore, Acid X and their Supercalm. Have other firends who have also used various things for their dogs and horses all with great sucess.

BoF - the reason vets don't prescribe them is that drug companies will not spend the money on research and clinical trials needed to bring herbal products to the market. Their research is focussed on molecules that can be created in test tubes and developed accordingly - mind you most 'drugs' were originally derived from plants!! Anything herbal/plant derived can not be patented so there is no commercial advantage to them.


----------



## saddlesore (20 August 2009)

I just bought the windgall supplement. £30 and it is going to end up in the bin because horse wont touch it even with apple juice etc in it. Waste of money


----------



## pegasus1986 (20 August 2009)

the tendoneaze absoulutly stinks but my horse loves it would eat it straight out the tub if she had the chance lol


----------



## KatandBasher (21 August 2009)

I tried the rigcalm on Basher when I got him cos he'd lived alone previously so when he went in a field with other horses he thought all his christmasses had come at once and kept trying to give the mares a good seeing to. I can't really say if it worked as I moved not long after to where I am now and they all have individual paddocks.


----------



## maggiesmum (21 August 2009)

They do have to be introduced very very slowly as they smell so strong and unfortunately some horses just won't eat them but I've always managed to get them into mine one way or another.


----------



## Kathryn_Scout (4 September 2009)

I have used them and so long as your horse will eat them (they are strong smelling!!) then they are great! Work really well, without being too expensive! I've used Lymphblend, Muscleup and their shampoo. Wasn't so keen on the supercalm instants but not much works on my horse! They are available in liquid form too, well - some are - so if a horse doesn't find them palatable then liquid sometimes works better!


----------

